# Membros do meteopt nos comboios e metro



## Miguel96 (28 Dez 2014 às 20:11)

Boas Noites!!!!

Alguém daqui anda nas universidades existentes no Porto e que vai todos os dias de comboio?

P.S. Assim já dá para falar de meteorologia


----------

